# Damasteel chef knife



## Christian Trajkovski (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello all!

just wanted to show my latest project. Stainless Damasteel, maple burl and bronze. Hardness is at 63 hrc. The grind profile is full flat down to an edge that can cut paper even before any sharpening of the blade.


----------

